# HP TouchPad 4G CM10 install experience - Please release my key(s)!



## robi (Jan 5, 2013)

tl;dr

CM10 + goo.im .apk = CM10 + gapps + moboot + ;-)

Hi All,

I wanted to share how I installed CM10 on a TouchPad 4G. In case anyone else out there has one or is looking to get one.

After selling my 16GB TouchPads I have two left, one being a 32GB 4G. It was brand new in box, so when I took it out to charge, I figured why not stick CM10 on it and see how smooth it is with the two boosted CPU cores at 1.5GHz.

Having dowenloaded the CM10 jcsullins experimental build following the instructions in the other thread, I ran into a few issues, but more on that later.

Install went smoothly using ACMEInstaller3, but left me with the dreaded 
"Please release key(s)..." message.

Not knowing what this was, I toggled all the keys, to no effect.

With a bit of google-foo I realized it's a bootloader issue. I thought the CM10 install installed a bootloader as to not cripple the device on reboot. Yet here I was, left with boot #FAIL.

Since we can load up things into the device memory through novacom, why not push the bootloader? Turns out, moboot 0.3.4 introduced TouchPad 4G support. I dowloaded the latest I could find, moboot 0.3.8 and extracted the uImage.moboot_0.3.8 file and passed it into the novacom boot command like so:


```
novacom.exe boot [URL=mem://]mem://[/URL] < c:\in\uImage.moboot_0.3.8
```
This promptly booted me into CM10. Yay, but now what? If I reboot, the same issue will happen, and I'll need to boot tethered through novacom again.

Should be easy to install moboot, but it turns out there was no Google Play store installed in CM10. Yes, I had the gapps-jb.. zip in the cminstall folder, but it didn't get installed.

Also, there was no CWM or TWRP. Now what?

More google-foo found a Google Play store .apk. Thanks to CM10 file manager which can install .apk files, it was happily installed. opening the Play store though just crashed with no error. Turns out you need way more than just the .apk.

So now I'm stuck, can't install gapps, can't flash much of anything without CWM or TWRP and still can't boot right.

Then I remembered goo.im and the awesome app for managing nightlies and other goodies. Browsing around the site I came across a new version of the goo.im app advertized, which was available in the Google Play store. But wait, they also offered an .apk! Bingo!

Installing the goo.im .apk allowed me to install TWRP with which I could flash a new gapps and moboot. Brilliant.

TouchPad 4G now boots on its own, and has the latest 4.2 gapps thanks to another thread here.

The camera works, although I did notice some glitching artifacts when selecting the third camera mode button that looks like this )_(.

I didn't set up the 4G part in webOS through AT&T nor did it seem to have a way to do that in CM10.

One thing to note is that the CPU speed is capped at 1.18GHz as reported by the performance section of the settings app. Haven't found a way to tweak it to 1.5GHz yet.

So there it is, a roundabout way of getting CM10 + gapps + moboot installed on the HP TouchPad 4G hardware.

Send from my TouchPad 4G using Tapatalk HD


----------



## nevertells (Oct 29, 2011)

One needs to add "update" without the quotes to the beginning of the Gapps file name or ACME3 will not process it.

One can always unzip cwm or twrp and copy the uImage to the boot folder to install it.

There are several different apps on the playstore that will allow you to increase the cpu settings.

Are you aware of the roms that J.C. Sullins released for 4G TouchPads? They are CM9 though.


----------



## Hunter X (Nov 22, 2012)

The ROMs for the TouchPad 4G released by J.C. Sullins are ancient and not recommended for use. The ROMs you want to use are the ones by NewbyJE; The most recent one is Beta 1. I'm working on getting the gyro (Doregarray is also working on it) working which I will call Beta 2.


----------



## nevertells (Oct 29, 2011)

Hunter X said:


> The ROMs for the TouchPad 4G released by J.C. Sullins are ancient and not recommended for use. The ROMs you want to use are the ones by NewbyJE; The most recent one is Beta 1. I'm working on getting the gyro (Doregarray is also working on it) working which I will call Beta 2.


Give the guy a link while your at it.







I'll let you take up your comment about J.C.'s roms with him.


----------



## NewbyJE (Jan 19, 2012)

nevertells said:


> Give the guy a link while your at it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The more recent CM9 and CM10 builds for the HP TouchPad 4G can be accessed here: http://forums.webosn...tml#post3334901

The CM10 build was released for testing prior to James Sullins more recent WiFi only CM10 releases. It does not include the audio fixes since James is still debugging them and has not released the code. It also does not include the recent camera patches.

All the recent 4G builds incorporate a pre-release version of Ericsson MBM HAL 4.0.0 BETA still under development. James Sullins is aware of these builds, but has not updated his builds pending the 'official' release of the MBM HAL on SourceForge.

John


----------



## robi (Jan 5, 2013)

nevertells said:


> One needs to add "update" without the quotes to the beginning of the Gapps file name or ACME3 will not process it.
> 
> One can always unzip cwm or twrp and copy the uImage to the boot folder to install it.
> 
> ...


Ah good old update-*, that is where I went wrong..I didn't know it applied to everything else in the cminstall folder. Makes sense. Thank you.

Which is your fav app for CPU manipulation?

Yes, found them on goo.im site while browsing jcsullins dev directory. Too old for this testing of CM10. Cheers


----------



## robi (Jan 5, 2013)

NewbyJE said:


> The more recent CM9 and CM10 builds for the HP TouchPad 4G can be accessed here: http://forums.webosn...tml#post3334901
> 
> The CM10 build was released for testing prior to James Sullins more recent WiFi only CM10 releases. It does not include the audio fixes since James is still debugging them and has not released the code. It also does not include the recent camera patches.
> 
> ...


Nice, thank you John. I'll wait on the next beta before trying it out.. hopefully it will be in goo.im for ease of access. Don't need the 3G/4G radio to work, so WiFi is plenty right now.


----------



## nevertells (Oct 29, 2011)

robi said:


> Ah good old update-*, that is where I went wrong..I didn't know it applied to everything else in the cminstall folder. Makes sense. Thank you.
> 
> Which is your fav app for CPU manipulation?
> 
> Yes, found them on goo.im site while browsing jcsullins dev directory. Too old for this testing of CM10. Cheers


I like Antutu CPU Master.


----------



## alansp (Mar 27, 2014)

I recently purchased a Touchpad 4G and have a few basic questions. I installed cm-10-MBM_L-20131123-4g_beta4-tenderloin,zip without any problems. I am unable to figure out whether there is any 4G functionality using this version of CM. I later replaced the above with cm-10.1-20140301-UNOFFICIAL-tenderloin.zip and couldn't find a difference between the 2 versions that distinguished the 4G TP from a non 4G TP. Am I missing something?

The second question is there anyone or com that can provide an unlock code for the 4G TP? I tried Unlock-Code-Warehouse.com and they were unable to generate a code for the IMEI code that I got after booting WEB OS.

Thanks for any suggestions that you can provide.


----------



## nevertells (Oct 29, 2011)

Have you tried Googling HP TouchPad 4G or HP TouchPad 4G IMEI code? I think you will find everything you are looking for. :emoji_u1f604:

I know J.C. Sullins was dabbling in Roms for 4G TouchPads for a while and there was a thread on XDA discussing this with links to the Roms. You have to remember that 4G TP's are far and few between. And CM10.1 development has probably stopped quite a while ago. Maybe RolandDeschain79 who is really up on this stuff has some links he can provide. You might want to PM him for help.


----------



## NewbyJE (Jan 19, 2012)

alansp:

Information and links for my CyanogenMod Android builds for the HP TouchPad 4G can be accessed here http://forums.webosnation.com/android-webos/316231-android-4g-touchpad.html#post3334901.

I have a trial version that supports WiFi hotspot as well. See this post: http://forums.webosnation.com/android-webos/316231-android-4g-touchpad-18.html#post3410900

Also, ceejayr can help you with the unlock codes. http://forums.webosnation.com/hp-touchpad/302420-4g-touchpad-owners-lounge-45.html#post3411730

All these builds do provide 4G functionality. If you are having difficultly getting a connection, see the notes here: *Notes: TouchPad 4G Releases*

John


----------

